# لو حد عنده فكرة عبوات الجلانس والكلور



## NASR-EG (15 يوليو 2013)

عبوات الجلانس والكلور مطلوب كميات كبيرة 
ياريت اسم مصنع محترم ومتوفر لديه اسطمبات جديدة مش متكررة ف السوق 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------

